# is it safe to put mineral like quartz and calcite in the aquarium?



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Hi,
yesterday my brother brought rocks and minerals such as quarts or calcite and I am thinking of keeping it in my aquarium. So, it is safe?

Thanks.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Quartz is safe as far as water quality goes but can have sharp edges that fish can damage themselves on. Calcite will dissolve and raise the water hardness and ph


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

hawksport,

thank you very much.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have granite in mine. I left it outside soaking for a fortnight and then it went in whilst cycling. 

Had nor problems with it other than it does seem to flake a bit leaving "dust" at the bottom of the tank but that does vacuum up.


----------

